# Windows Movie Maker?..?



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok lol Weird Title!....

Is there any program for Ubuntu 8.04 LTS That is similar to Windows Movie Maker? I would greatly appreciate help  I am kind of stuck with Ubuntu since My Dell Locked me out of Windows  thanks to the USB Failure thingy?
lol
And tell me if the program is in Symnoptics or the Add/Remove thingy...lol I am a Ubuntu N00b


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 24, 2008)

you can try the following

Cinelerra, KDenlive, LiVES, Kino, AviDemux

all can probably be got and installed auto matically by


```
sudo apt-get install Programname
```

for example


```
sudo apt-get install Cinelerra
```

you can get to this via terminal and pasting the code


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 25, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> you can try the following
> 
> Cinelerra, KDenlive, LiVES, Kino, AviDemux
> 
> ...



I found Kino and thats it..


----------



## xfire (Jun 25, 2008)

You just have to go to synaptic package manager in linux and type video editor and you'll get the list of softwares it has in its list which are used to edit videos.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 25, 2008)

xfire said:


> You just have to go to synaptic package manager in linux and type video editor and you'll get the list of softwares it has in its list which are used to edit videos.



oh thanks


----------



## Masta Frankis (Jul 25, 2008)

for video editing tho, I don't recommend linux at all. I once was a huge linux fanatic and at the same time, I'm big on editing movies. Its just really hard to edit movies on linux. Takes about 10x more time than windows or mac. But if you really want to stay on linux, get Ubuntu Studio


----------

